# Rotary



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought a Rotary Chronospeed from Arg** no advertising. I asked Rotary where this watch was made.

Answer Arg** use there own specifications and the watch is made in the Far East. Swiss lol. :cry2:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Rotary, are a Swiss based company established in Switzerland 1895, depending on which watch you buy however determines where it was made.

They do currently source some of their models from the far east, and are assembled in various parts of the world.

The only Rotary watches these days still made in Switzerland will have swiss made on the dial. As the swiss authorities are very protective of the use of the 'swiss-made' brand.

Indeed the Arg** Navitimer(ish) watches aren't one of them, and some have shocking build quality. Although if you look at several examples and pick the best one, you will get a good 'cheap' watch, from a brand with a Swiss history


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Dolphin standard Rotarys are very good in build quality and are Swiss with Swiss Ronda jewelled quartz movements, and they have also turned out some good mechanicals with ETA movements.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

When the "Rotary Editions" range was released (2008 I think) I contacted Rotary and asked what movements they used in the automatic watches.

Two months and several more emails later I had a reply stating they used "Seagul" movements which I believe are from the far east.

The watch I was interested in at the time was one of the "500" series retailing at about Â£350.

I bit too much I thought !


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Griff said:


> The Dolphin standard Rotarys are very good in build quality and are Swiss with Swiss Ronda jewelled quartz movements, and they have also turned out some good mechanicals with ETA movements.


ihave a dolphin standard with moonphase a nd trip calendar very good quality all for 100 squid


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

ROTARY are an American Company (similar joke to Ball watches)

MOISE DREYFUSS(ROTARY WATCHES)

ATTN: ROTARYWATCHES.COM

c/o Network Solutions

P.O. Box 447

Herndon, VA. 20172-0447

Domain Name: ROTARYWATCHES.COM

Selimi, Tony J

Rotary Watches Ltd

ATTN: ROTARYWATCHES.COM

c/o Network Solutions

P.O. Box 447

Herndon, VA 20172-0447

NICE watches and good value for money - Tempted too, to buy a couple of their models - especially the Breitling look alike for Â£80 (last of the big spedners) !!!

There is NO Rotary in the Swiss chamber of commerce that makes watches.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Name & Registered Office:

ROTARY WATCHES LIMITED

2ND FLOOR

84-86 REGENT STREET

LONDON

W1B 5RR

Company No. 04109554

Status: Active

Date of Incorporation: 17/11/2000

Country of Origin: United Kingdom

Company Type: Private Limited Company

Nature of Business (SIC(03)):

3350 - Manufacture of watches and clocks

5147 - Wholesale of other household goods

5273 - Repair of clocks & jewellery

Accounting Reference Date: 31/12

Last Accounts Made Up To: 31/12/2007 (FULL)

Next Accounts Due: 31/10/2009

Last Return Made Up To: 30/06/2008

Next Return Due: 28/07/2009

Last Members List: 30/06/2008

Previous Names:

Date of change Previous Name

12/03/2001 SCREENHAMMER LIMITED

14/06/2001 ROTARY GROUP HOLDINGS LIMITED

*They are VERY careful with their words*

Copyright Â© 2009 Rotary Watches - *Established* in Switzerland 1895 - < on their web site. IF there is a Swiss side to the Brand - it is not called Rotary.

Worth calling head office and ask them about the Swiss connection (in 2008- 2009).

Great Britain Head Office

Rotary Watches Limited

84-86 Regent Street

London

W1B 5RR

England

Registered in London


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

One wouldnt expect a quality Swiss made movement in a watch under Â£50 though would one?


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

ENY55V said:


> ROTARY are an American Company (similar joke to Ball watches)
> 
> MOISE DREYFUSS(ROTARY WATCHES)
> 
> ...


All that means is that Network Solutions are managing their domain, has nothing to do with their nationality.


----------

